
Quiver: Programmer's Notebook for OS X - moonlighter
http://happenapps.com/#quiver
======
seagreen
The more I read about different applications, the more I think you can't
understand them unless you look at the underlying data format.

Here's Quiver's: [https://github.com/HappenApps/Quiver/wiki/Quiver-Data-
Format](https://github.com/HappenApps/Quiver/wiki/Quiver-Data-Format)

It's . . . really good. Like, _really_ good.

I particularly like that they keep the metadata and the content of the note
separate. This is the same thing Camlistore does, and it's nice for version
control because making changes to the metadata (adding new tags or whatever)
doesn't show up as a content change.

Speaking of version control, Quiver's thoughts on this are interesting:

"Since Quiver stores all the data in plain JSON files, it’s easy to put the
whole library (or a specific notebook) under version control. This is another
way to collaborate with your team."

Leaving version control up to the user isn't the worst, but it does mean that
it won't be straightforward to put an "undo" in the GUI (if the GUI already
has undo somehow I'd like to hear how they do it).

I'm also not sure whether it would be better to version the whole notebook or
individual qvnotes. I have more thoughts on this (starting from a slightly
different angle of how it relates to wikis) here:
[http://housejeffries.com/page/4](http://housejeffries.com/page/4).

EDIT: Something just occurred to me. If HappenApps wanted to make a machine
readable schema for qvnotebook and qvnote they could use JSON Schema for the
JSON part. What would they use for the directory part? Is there such a thing
as a schema for directories? (e.g. this directory must contain a
`content.json` file, a `meta.json` file, etc.)

~~~
Fuxy
Small flaw though. It only runs on OS-X.

I might give it a shot if they decide to support linux.

Note: I was being sarcastic when I said small.

~~~
wernercd
It's a small flaw... compared to not being on Windows.

I like the concept, but it's a non-starter while it's not available on... I
don't know... the largest platform.

~~~
jason_slack
<i>I like the concept, but it's a non-starter while it's not available on... I
don't know... the largest platform</i>

It is slightly unfair to complain about what platforms a developer chooses to
publish his/her work on. Perhaps they have been a long term Apple user?
Perhaps they don't know anything about Windows development.

Windows may be the largest, but there are so many good apps and developers
making a living off the smaller platforms. This doesn't make using their apps
a "non-starter".

~~~
npizzolato
> This doesn't make using their apps a "non-starter".

I don't think the parent meant a "non-starter" in general. This app seems
really awesome, but I primarily develop on Windows, so it's a non-starter _for
me_ , which is really too bad. I was really excited looking through the page
until I noticed it was only on OS X.

That and I'd prefer my electronic notebook to be available on my phone as
well, so that's another reason I wouldn't use it. But if this ever comes out
for Windows/Android, I'd definitely be excited to try it out.

~~~
jason_slack
I understand what you are saying. I re-read the parent post and it sure does
seem that is exactly what the post says.

There are so many platforms available. I don't think apps would ever get
released (or companies started) if for people to adopt them they had to be out
for every desktop and mobile platform. That is unreasonable. Get something out
there and iterate on it.

I prefer not to use my phone and tablet for stuff like this. It forces me to
pay attention to it more than I wold like because I am carrying the device. I
force myself to take breaks from work by not having work stuff on my phone. If
one of my co-workers really wants me, they have my phone number.

------
onalark
Shiny, and I love the interface/layout!

This looks a lot like the Jupyter/IPython Notebook, which is a free and open
source "scientist's notebook". If you're interested in mixing LaTeX, Markdown,
and code from almost any language (Python, R, and Julia are very well-
supported but there's an open kernel spec), then this might be a more
appropriate tool for you to use.

The Jupyter/IPython notebook default storage format is JSON, which makes it a
little more friendly for text-based version control, and also enables a static
HTML view of notebooks ([http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/ketch/teaching-
numerics-w...](http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/ketch/teaching-numerics-
with-notebooks/blob/master/Introducing%20the%20IPython%20Notebook.ipynb)) on
GitHub.

Helen Shen wrote up a great article for Nature
([http://www.nature.com/news/interactive-notebooks-sharing-
the...](http://www.nature.com/news/interactive-notebooks-sharing-the-
code-1.16261)) on how scientists are using the notebook, but it also provides
a good overview of how you might use it, as well as a free interactive demo.

~~~
ferbivore
The originator of the notebook UI is Mathematica if I recall correctly. You
can try the web version at [1] - it doesn't quite have the elegance of the
desktop one, but is a much better notebook than Jupyter in my experience.

[1]:
[https://lab.open.wolframcloud.com/app/view/newNotebook?ext=n...](https://lab.open.wolframcloud.com/app/view/newNotebook?ext=nb)

~~~
bonaldi
I think MPW (the original Mac IDE from Apple) in 1985 can claim prior art on
the notebook UI

~~~
scw
Perhaps, but this patent
([https://www.google.com/patents/US8407580](https://www.google.com/patents/US8407580))
and a history of litigation (e.g.
([http://bactra.org/reviews/wolfram/](http://bactra.org/reviews/wolfram/)) may
be enough of a barrier to prevent its adoption.

~~~
jacobolus
That patent is about a user interface for hiding/showing the code that creates
particular rendered outputs, not for the general idea of a “notebook” UI.

I suspect there’s prior art (Hypercard? every spreadsheet ever? this list:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_graphical_user_interfa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_graphical_user_interface_builders_and_rapid_application_development_tools)
?), and the patent seems pretty obvious, but in any event, I don’t think other
“code notebook” implementations are currently infringing this patent, and it
seems relatively straightforward to work around.

------
song
That looks very good, I just wish I could buy it outside of the mac app store.
I really dislike buying for the app store and much prefer buying directly from
the company...

~~~
jsjohnst
Can you explain why? Curious as this differs from most people I've seen.

~~~
brazzledazzle
For me: If I have a copy of the software I have it forever. With the app store
I only have it as long as Apple permits. Using an older version of OS X can
create issues as well, if the developer decides not to support it. If for some
reason they remove it from the store I have to hope the developers make it
available outside that channel. It's certainly happened with iOS apps. I'm
open to being proven wrong though.

~~~
paozac
True! A few months ago I wanted to install Aperture on a new laptop; since
it's been pulled from the App store I couldn't find it anymore, and this is
what customer support told me:

    
    
      I've reviewed your request, but as much I would like to restore the item for you,
      I won't be able to download "Aperture" to your account because the amount of time
      that has passed since this purchase was made prohibits us from restoring it.
    

Goodbye App store.

~~~
coldtea
Well, unless you just want to install Aperture to export stuff out, that's for
the best.

Aperture has been EOLed -- it's not advisable to install it even if you could,
as you'd be installing deprecated software that can stop working at any future
OS update.

That wouldn't be much different than any software company not allowing you to
download their old program anymore.

~~~
mintplant
It should be up to the buyer whether or not they choose to take that risk, not
to the seller to paternalistically make that decision for them.

~~~
coldtea
Errr, isn't traditionally the seller that decides, if, when and for how long
they want to sell their wares?

~~~
lhc-
But in this case, the buyer already purchased the product.

~~~
st3v3r
And lost it, and was looking for a replacement.

~~~
r-w
> I wanted to install Aperture on a new laptop; since it's been pulled from
> the App store I couldn't find it anymore i.e., bought a license and
> installed the application, but wasn’t given a legal way to do the exact same
> thing on another computer—one of the rights Apple grants to users of the App
> Store; nothing lost, no replacement needed

------
oneeyedpigeon
The tutorial notebook is full of individual notes with multiple 'cells'. When
creating my own note, it's not immediately obvious how I achieve this. Hitting
ENTER just creates a new paragraph/line within the same cell. I've discovered,
through trial and error, that hitting SHIFT+ENTER creates a new cell, but this
should maybe be more easily discoverable.

Some of the UI elements are a bit out-of-place. I'm not sure if it's just
because they're not native controls; I'm still running on Mavericks and it's
quite possible these are El Capitan-style controls. Still, it's a tiny bit
disconcerting.

On a more positive note, I think this is a wonderful concept which can
potentially inform future tools for 'code management' (for want of a better
term). I think there are plenty of ways in which the integration of code and
other content can improve our discipline, so any work in this area is very
interesting.

~~~
coldtea
> _When creating my own note, it 's not immediately obvious how I achieve
> this. Hitting ENTER just creates a new paragraph/line within the same cell.
> I've discovered, through trial and error, that hitting SHIFT+ENTER creates a
> new cell, but this should maybe be more easily discoverable._

Well, from the menubar: Cell -> New Cell. Which also shows the shortcut next
to the menu option.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
OK, that's quite obvious, I guess!

------
udit99
I happily use a github repo for taking my 'programmer notes'. Advantages: 1\.
Goes well with my programming workflow: Change/Commit/Push 2\. Allows me to
use my preferred editor 3\. No need to worry about backups: Git push and
you're done 4\. Accessible from anywhere, even if you don't have your computer

Is there anything that Quiver would offer that I wouldnt already have with a
github repo?

~~~
na85
Privacy?

~~~
EC1
Nobody forces you to push to Github.com. Git is perfectly private.

~~~
detaro
GP explicitly talks about a "github repo".

~~~
cheez

      git init --bare repo
      git clone repo clone
      cd clone
      <stuff>
      git add ...
      git commit ...
      git push

~~~
scott_s
Yes, you can use git locally without pushing anywhere, including GitHub. But,
the original commenter explicitly mentioned GitHub, presumably because GitHub
allows a similar kind of browsing experience of the notes that Quiver does.
Specifically, GitHub has a markdown renderer.

------
NoGravitas
Feature-wise, it looks a lot like org-mode - hierarchical rich text notebooks
with support for Markdown, LaTeX, and code samples. Advantage: pretty OS X
application. Disadvantages: OS X only, not integrated with the full power of
Emacs.

------
grimgrin
I still use vimwiki. It has a few warts, but since I'm comfortable with it (as
in when you learn some of the leader commands, it becomes more powerful) and
files are saved to Dropbox, it makes work and home note taking convenient.

It's particularly nice in that if you are already in vim; <leader>ww will open
the wiki index.

[https://github.com/vimwiki/vimwiki](https://github.com/vimwiki/vimwiki)

I've also been doing some note taking with :set filetype=journal in use with
junegunn's nice syntax.

[https://github.com/junegunn/vim-journal](https://github.com/junegunn/vim-
journal)

~~~
elliotec
I have been unable to find an advantage that vimwiki or vim outliner have over
just using vim with markdown in a Dropbox directory. Folding, numbering, etc
work really well for me for that. What do you like about it in particular over
what I could do with markdown?

~~~
grimgrin
There are definite advantages to just doing what you do. I like classic
markdown syntax more. Things like #foo instead of = foo =.

But I particularly like some of the ways vimwiki functions.

I like that I can type project_notes and hit <return> and it opens up a new
project_notes.wiki, and then I can hit <backspace> to go back to the previous
wiki.

There are more normal mode keybindings that you might find yourself using.
Sometimes I remove unwanted wikis by <leader>wd, which will delete the wiki
you are currently viewing (it's nice in that you can see the content then
quickly delete). Renaming, too.

Maybe I can sum it up to just say I prefer the navigation and handling of
new/unwanted files with vimwiki?

------
staticvar
Directions for taking notes on a computer:

\- Create a folder.

\- Create notes as files named like tweets `my note #javascript #yolo.txt`.

\- Write markdown in plain text files.

\- Open the folder from your choice of editor.

\- Distribute your notes folder using Git, Dropbox, Drive, etc.

\- Enjoy your notes FOREVER.

Atom works great when you need your notes in a Desktop environment. The
command line is wonderful when you are on a server. Byword is amazing on
iPhone. Nothing great I've found for Android yet.

~~~
staticvar
I forgot to add, use [http://prose.io](http://prose.io) to access your Notes
repo on Github anywhere.

------
mey
A few questions 1) Any plans to support Windows or Linux 2) Do you handle
High-DPI screens, (vector graphics for icons?, obey screen scaling)

~~~
cohomologo
The author made a ShowHN post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683597))
about this previously, where they commented
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8684082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8684082))
that he had no plans for a Windows or Linux port - but they wouldn't mind if
someone else used the same design and format to do so.

There seems to be a lot of similar interest, so maybe someone with the right
skills could start a community developed open source linux and/or windows
port.

------
ytjohn
This looks really awesome, will test it out. I like that they let you download
the trial. Don't like you have to go into the Apple Store to buy the app.

There is an app called Dash[1] that has a lot of source code and api
documentation stored offline and searchable. It also boasts that you can put
your own code snippets in it. So I really wanted to use Dash to keep all my
code snippets in, as well as the documentation lookup feature. But adding code
snippets to Dash is a somewhat involved process, and I eventually gave up on
using it as a notebook. But it might be interesting to see about converting
the freely downloadable docsets into something readable by Quiver. This might
not be easily doable since these docsets are in a myriad of formats, and
quiver only supports markdown and latex currently. Adding reStructured text
would probably open up some possibilities.

[https://kapeli.com/dash](https://kapeli.com/dash)

~~~
kozukumi
Dash is iOS/OS X only however there is the excellent Zeal* that uses the same
Dash docsets.

[https://zealdocs.org/](https://zealdocs.org/)

------
EnochSquareRoot
I've been using this for a couple months after having become annoyed with
Evernote always pestering me to move to their paid model.

I was able to import all my Evernote content very easily. I love the ability
to use Markdown to take notes and the support for VIM commands in code blocks
is nice.

The only thing I miss from Evernote is access from my iOS devices.

~~~
u02sgb
Can you give a quick "steps taken" to migrate your notes? I'm gettign fed up
with Evernote too, particularly the awful syncing (conflicts mainly).

~~~
dangoor
I just exported an Evernote notebook in the evex format and Quiver imported it
without issue. It has a specific Evernote import feature.

------
moonlighter
[http://yaoganglian.com/2015/12/06/What-is-
Quiver/](http://yaoganglian.com/2015/12/06/What-is-Quiver/)

------
blorenz
This is something I have been looking for with this type of interface.
Markdown support seems the easiest, but why not use something more robust like
AsciiDoc [http://asciidoc.org/](http://asciidoc.org/) ?

~~~
nikolay
It's great to see somebody caring about AsciiDoc as well, which is always
getting neglected! Even GitHub supports it!

------
klum
Been using this for a few weeks, and it is great! I'm sure that, compared to
Evernote, it misses features that are important to some, but it adds a few of
its own and is so much faster to use it's in another league entirely.

Looking forward to the upcoming iOS version. The one feature I miss the most,
besides that, is something like Evernote's menu bar app, for quick
entry/scratchpad.

~~~
joshstrange
If there is an iOS version I'll jump from NVAlt/SimpleNote to this plus
dropbox and write a migrator

~~~
knite
I would love to migrate away from NVAlt, really hoping that Quiver is the
answer. NVAlt is great, but the combo of no tags + no iOS version has been a
thorn in my side for years.

~~~
joshstrange
If you sync to simplenote you can use the simplenote iOS app which I've had
good luck with. I'd rather use dropbox as my syncing layer though...

------
shady_trails
I've been using Quiver for the last year as a means of writing programming
tutorials for beginners. Fantastic product.

I usually save the notebooks I create onto google drive, which gives me the
ability to easily open each notebook on other machines. Poor man's sync.

------
Larrikin
Love Quiver. I've been using it in grad school and has made it much easier to
write out any non-lab assignments that require code snippets or references to
code. Haven't use the LaTex cells yet but the Markdown and Code Block cells
have been great.

------
jwr
So perhaps I won't have to write my own app for keeping an electronics
projects logbook after all. There is a scarcity of reasonably simple apps that
let you mix notes with images, without lots of clickery.

I will be taking a very close look at this app!

~~~
jwr
Alas, nope. It's already too complex. There is no way to "simply drop this
image in", you have to drag it to the right type of cell (only text notes
support images), and if you don't have a text cell ready, tough.

Similarly to append text to a note (think of a log), you first have to click
somewhere, choose a cell type…

Overall, it seems to be a nice app, but for people who enjoy spending time
organizing their notes. I don't, I just want a simple way to keep my notes —
so I guess it's back to writing my own app after all.

------
grimborg
Ah, a Ulysses clone for developers.

~~~
eggy
Jupyter can do a lot, if not the same as Quiver. Jupyter is free,
multiplatform, and supports 40 programming languages. I also use Emacs
Orgmode, which is very powerful, but I like the look of Jupyter notebooks.

------
panamafrank
That's nice but costs $$. <now here comes the bit where i talk about MY
solution...>

I have a markdown file in a private git repo for each month, I append a new
header with the date at the start of each day and use it as a notepad, dumping
whatever comes to mind. Most importantly I don't go back and revise what I've
written.

~~~
bubblicious
As a software engineer, I'm always baffled by this reaction... It's $10, less
than what I just paid for lunch. Have we completely lost the value of good
software?

~~~
oxryly1
(Also a software engineer)

Yes, we've probably lost the value of good software a bit. The bigger issue is
that I no longer judge the value of software based purely on a page (or app
store description) advertising it. I need to try it out to see its value. So
if the company is charging up front for the software, just about any amount
seems too much.

~~~
st3v3r
They have a free trial available.

------
Phenix88be
Org-mode is better !

~~~
nodivbyzero
yep, I use org-mode for my programmers note last 15 years.

~~~
NoGravitas
My goodness, has org-mode been around for 15 years already? I only noticed it
in 2005 or 2006.

------
eclout
Definitely using this over Evernote. This will come in handy when writing
notes for any programming courses as well.

------
jjn2009
This is quality software. I've been using the built in osx 'notes' for note
taking for a while now and this is much better for my purposes. One thing I
would like is to be able to run code snippets with a click of a button, I
cannot seem to find that feature.

~~~
seivan
Use Automator to create a service so you could (well if you're brave) dump the
code into whatever you need it to run, e.g Ruby or Swift REPL.

Let me know how it goes.

------
waterlight
Speaking of monoculture: It is nothing wrong to start to build something on
your daily platform firstly, then test if it will be accepted by users.
Eventually, if it is loved by everyone, the founder should consider making it
cross-platform (native, please!).

------
brentru
Absolutely love the interface/layout and GitHub integration! Going to try it
out tomorrow for my c# programming class notes since my hand-written notes for
most programming classes are lacking.

------
funkaster
interesting... but I started playing with orgmode a few weeks ago and I'm not
going anywhere else. Especially after I finally found a nice (working)
workflow for literate programming.

------
bitshiter
I definitely plan on checking this out. Another nice programmer's notebook
I've been using for awhile is Marxico [https://marxi.co/](https://marxi.co/).
It's integrated with Evernote, but I think you can use it standalone.

It supports Markdown, code snippets (in markdown ```), latex and
sequence/flowchart diagrams.

To me it feels a little more natural to write a markdown document rather then
thinking about each block of text as "cells".

------
kelsolaar
Great work! The Evernote importer will make the transition easy :)

------
tomsmeding
Says it supports LaTeX, and then admits it won't do anything but math mode.
That isn't LaTeX, that's TeX. The "La-" isn't there for nothing.

~~~
omaranto
No, but it supports LaTeX math mode commands, such as \frac, that are not in
plain TeX (in plain TeX $1 + \frac{a+b}{c+d}$ is written $1 + {{a+b} \over
{c+d}}$ --but you might be able to omit one set of braces).

I don't see any reason for people to avoid the LaTeX additions to mathmode.

------
ArtDev
Quiver: A Programmer's Notebook for OSX

There, I fixed the title.

~~~
dang
Good idea—we've changed the title to that (before seeing your comment, in
fact).

Some of the complaints in this thread about the program only existing for Mac,
though, are childish. It's fine to ask for another version, but to carp about
it petulantly is embarrassing.

~~~
izacus
Howso?

------
bobochan
I'm late to the conversation, but I bought a copy yesterday and I just could
not be happier with the product. I'm hoping to convert all of my teaching
notes and use the presentation mode in class. I have been a dedicated org-mode
user, but this might be the one exception to my "emacs for everything" policy.

------
fastball
What exactly are the limitations on the free trial?

All I am seeing is a green "Free Trial" banner in the bottom left. Is that it?

~~~
apocalyptic0n3
If I remember correctly (I bought Quiver a long time ago), there is no
limitations except a trial period and there was an ad below the content/editor
area

------
elcapitan
This looks interesting. Would replace my use of evernote for such things.

I found this bit funny, though:

"Quiver lets you sync all your notes across multiple computers via Dropbox,
iCloud Drive, Google Drive, or any other file-based cloud services."

.. like .. any other application that saves files to disk into a synced
folder?

------
hohohmm
I asked a question last year about whether there is an app like Evernote but
more tailored to the programmer's need. Quiver's developer answered my post
then but the app was lacking one major functionality - cloud sync. Let's see
if it's addressed now :D

------
cabalamat
What I have been using for making programmer's notes is CatWiki[1], a very
simple wiki that uses Markdown and stores its pages as text files.

1:
[https://github.com/cabalamat/catwiki](https://github.com/cabalamat/catwiki)

------
jchendy
Not clear from the description: is there any ability to execute code directly
from the notebook?

------
asdavey1
There doesn't seem to be an option for on disk encryption. I don't want to
leave my notes on dropbox or another sharing service in plain text - something
that Laverrna has baked in. I just wish Laverna was as polished as this app.

~~~
asymptotic
If you're on Mac just create a sparse encrypted DMG using Disk Utility, put it
into Dropbox, bam you're done. [http://blog.fosketts.net/2011/07/05/mac-
dropbox-encrypted-vo...](http://blog.fosketts.net/2011/07/05/mac-dropbox-
encrypted-volume/)

I prefer applications to focus on one thing and do it very well, and leave
other orthogonal functionality to other applications or the OS to then do the
other parts very well. In this respect Quiver is well designed, I tip my hat
to the author.

~~~
elcapitan
Or a Truecrypt image across all systems.

~~~
elcapitan
Why exactly was this downvoted?

~~~
mercer
I suppose because, at least last I heard, Truecrypt is not actively supported
anymore. Not sure if that's enough reason to downvote, but this might explain
it.

------
yazriel
Why oh why do people still write standard GUI applications in non-portable
platform ?!

Its a mystery to me

~~~
sergiotapia
You either make it look beautiful in one place, or make it look like ass in
three places.

Or, option C: You use Electron, like Slack.

~~~
sanderjd
I keep waiting for Slack to realize that they're a big enough company now that
they can afford to make native apps that look and work better than the
Electron version. I'd much rather have a real native app than a webpage inside
some minimal window chrome. Different strokes for different folks I guess.

~~~
fokinsean
What would be some of the improvements making slack native? I don't have many
problems with the current one other than it is quite large.

~~~
adrusi
Memory usage, CPU usage, OS integration, security.

~~~
fokinsean
Gotcha, thanks

------
arrty88
Nice product. I've been using evernote for this kind of stuff for a long time.

------
aldanor
Is there a way to scale up the fonts for the UI of the whole app? On a 27''
screen it just begs for it.

Is is possible to quickly switch a cell to a code format with a specified
language? (triple backquotes? like ```python?)

~~~
moonlighter
You can customize the default fonts for the editor, preview and presentation
via CSS, and you can theme the entire UI with different colors, but I haven't
found a way to change the font size for the core controls like the left
notebook bar. Add a feature request @
[https://github.com/HappenApps/Quiver/issues](https://github.com/HappenApps/Quiver/issues)

For cells, you can Opt+Cmd+2 to convert to a code cell, then Opt+Cmd+/ to
bring up the list of languages and then type ahead. That's about as close as
it gets. You can also set the default language for new code cells in
preferences.

------
tomahunt
I really enjoyed starting this up out of the box. I love that I can export and
that I can write in latex. I'm curious if I can set this up as a notebook for
scientific simulations including plots etc.

~~~
mbreese
Me too. The simplicity seems very refreshing. I've been keeping all of my main
notes as separate Markdown documents for a long time. This will be a big help.

I've been looking for an Evernote replacement that was more _ahem_ concise.
I've been using Evernote to help plan experiments and track papers, but it
can't seem to get out of it's way... particularly when trying to share a
notebook with collaborators. Honestly, the biggest downside that I see with
Quiver is that it is Mac only. This isn't an issue for me, but might be for
some collaborators.

Then again, the alternative would be to use some other tool or shared Google
Doc or something like that, so Quiver probably isn't too much of a hassle in
that regard.

You should be able to script writing new data to a note for simulations /
plots, given that the notes are JSON files. I love that the DB is an easy to
read / edit / backup set of JSON files.

~~~
mcgaffin
I've been using Alternote (alternoteapp.com) for awhile and really like it. It
syncs via the Evernote API so I don't have to import anything and can access
my notes on my phone with Evernote. I think they're making a mobile app to
eliminate the need to use any Evernote app at all.

------
nafizh
It seems the export note as a pdf, html or markdown option does not work in
the trial version. But it is not mentioned anywhere. Is it a bug or as I
mentioned - nonfunctional in the trial version?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
The PDF export works fine for me - what problem do you see?

------
100k
I was skeptical, but looking at the features it could replace Evernote for the
way I use it. The main reason I don't use a directory full of text files is I
like being able to drag in images.

------
jalfresi
What with the recent issues with Evernote, which I use heavily and the
wonderful data format, I just bought this and am going to write a small
program to export all my evernotes into it.

Excellent stuff!

~~~
jalfresi
Just as a heads up for those migrating from Evernote - Quiver imports evernote
.enex files out of the box! Yay!

------
autoreleasepool
For a free alternative I recommend MacDown

[https://github.com/uranusjr/macdown](https://github.com/uranusjr/macdown)

------
devarist
Similar but not identical is our Developer's Daily Journal
[https://devarist.com](https://devarist.com)

------
fernandotakai
oh man, i would 1000% buy this if there was a linux version. looks great, has
great functionality, but i don't use osx anymore for development :(

------
mrmondo
Question: is there a way to clip websites to it? This is a feature I use a
_lot_ in Evernote that I'd sorely miss.

------
tumblen
This does look great! Start-up time is super fast.

Is there a way to nest notebooks? That's actually pretty important to me.

------
vittore
So it is pretty much evernote with different way of storing notes

------
dcsan
it would be nice if you could customize the cursor movements. block travel is
something I find essential for editing with atom/sublime.

------
fiatjaf
I thought it would actually run your code.

------
iconjack
"The Mac Programmer's Notebook"

------
cogwheel
The Apple monoculture is strong with this one. When will trendy developer
startups realize other environments exist besides iOSX?

~~~
moonlighter
What's your point? That it's not available for Windows or Linux? The developer
behind Quiver is a one-man shop and happens to be an iOS, OS X and web
developer. So what?

~~~
cogwheel
There seems to be a trend among certain groups of developers to act as if
their preferred environment is the only one that exists. Calling this "The
Programmer's Notebook" makes it seem like a broadly applicable tool for
programmers in general, when it's actually fairly exclusive and specific.
There's nothing particularly egregious about this example, but it's part of a
larger pattern that is aggravating for any non-kool-aid drinkers.

Edit: to be clear, this isn't specifically about Apple's kool-aid, either. I
have the same reaction when people assume every developer is or should be
active on GitHub and other similar monocultures.

~~~
mcmillion
Simple solution: Make your own tool for your own preferred platform.

~~~
tvanantwerp
That solution doesn't sound very simple, particularly for non-programmers.

~~~
jtreminio
> Quiver: The Programmer's Notebook

------
hathym
looks great, but desktop app are so 2000! I would start working on a web
version if I were you.

~~~
infinite8s
Not everyone wants to store their personal notes in the cloud.

------
niftylettuce
You guys should watch this repo
[https://github.com/niftylettuce/seuss.md](https://github.com/niftylettuce/seuss.md)
(nothing yet, but just watch it ;)

------
jadbox
Mac only? Not open source? Consider this a downvote.

~~~
mrmondo
I don't think you need to down vote it because it doesn't suit you. Yes I'd
like if it was open source and available on Linux as well, but it's not a bad,
dangerous or negative product.

------
jonathantm
Notebook

noun

1\. Paper notebook

2\. Laptop

3\. Apparently another fucking thing as well now.

~~~
cben
1(a). A thing inside which you write notes.

Plus the document model used — a mix of different kinds of "cells" — has a
history of being called a "notebook interface" (cf. Mathematica,
IPython/Jupyter notebook, [https://www.quora.com/What-is-a-notebook-interface-
in-progra...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-a-notebook-interface-in-
programming)).

------
wangchow
I use a pencil and paper.

